# Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

Andals Posting
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3201491&postcount=5
über "*ranzige Butter*" brachte mich auf die Idee zu dieser Frage:

_*Was nutzt ihr für ekelige Schweinereien als Köder?*_

Meine protestierenden Angelkumpels dürfen sich immer wieder freuen über:
- *Lockstoff aus dem Mixer*
pürierte Maden, Würmer, Leber, kleine Brassen,... sind ein wunderbarer Lockstoff. Angedickt mit Mehlen, flüssig mit der Kelle im Nahbereich, Watte damit getränkt im Futterkorb. Klasse Flavour! Und günstiger als Chemiegestank aus dem Angelladen allemal.
Wichtig: nicht bei der Produktion von Frau, Freundin, Mutter, Familie oder sonstwem in der Küche erwischen lassen!
- *die Amoniakbombe (verwesende Maden)*
angegammelte Maden (töten & in der Sonne verwesen lassen) stinken bestialisch nach Ammoniak. Karpfen und Aale fahren aber voll drauf ab. Für mich übrigens der Beweis, dass jede Art von Madenreinigung völliger Blödsinn ist.
- *Buttersäure-Pillen*
hab ich noch nicht benutzt. Freunde von mir produzieren Boilies mit Buttersäure als "Aroma". Machen das aber wohlweislich nicht in der Küche, sondern im Garten.
- *'gereifter' Tintenfisch*
meine Krönung als Welsköder bisher, wo alles in der Umgebung schlagartig flüchtet. Tintenfisch od. Octopus einige Tage reifen lassen. Nicht unbedingt in praller Sonne, dann verflüssigt sich das Elend. Unbedingt den Behälter verschliessen, sonst lynchen einen selbst die nettesten Nachbarn!
Einige Wahnsinnige sollen das aber tatsächlich wochenlang stehen lassen. Ich kann mir das kaum vorstellen, denn schon nach einigen Tagen wird die Anköderung zur absoluten Quälerei und nur starkes Zusammenreissen schützt vor dem Auswurf des Mageninhalts.
|laola:

Was habt ihr so anzubieten?


----------



## carphunter1678 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

mein eckelhafteste schweinerei ist mackrelen ein paar tage in der sonne lagern bis sie schön stinken das pürieren und denn brei dann mit einer spritze in den köderfisch injitzieren  

       super köder stinkt aber auch bestianlisch

 dabei aber auch bedenken nicht beim pürieren erwichen lassen sonst droht die trennung,hausarest oder die scheidung


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Zwei Tage lang in der Sonne gereifte Hühnerdärme 
als Welsköder.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## j.Breithardt (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Andals Posting
> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showpost.php?p=3201491&postcount=5
> über "*ranzige Butter*" brachte mich auf die Idee zu dieser Frage:
> 
> ...


 



Betäuben und abstechen?|kopfkrat
Gib mal nen Tipp.:m

Gruß
Jürgen |wavey:


----------



## FangeNichts5 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



NickAdams schrieb:


> Ich fange jeden Herbst bei uns im Hühnerstall Wanderratten, da ich beim Nachtangeln an Rhein und Neckar öfters diese Tierchen in großer Anzahl sah und beobachtete, wie sie entweder ins Wasser fielen oder ganz bewusst an mir vorbei schwammen. Auch im Magen des einen oder anderen Wallers habe ich schon tote Ratten gefunden.
> Die Ratten werden auf Wallerhaken aufgezogen und mit dem Vorfach eingefroren. Zwei Tage vor dem Angeln taue ich sie auf und lasse die Platiktüte mit der Brühe in der Sonne liegen - falls diese scheint.
> Am Wasser wird dann nur noch das Vorfach eingehängt.....
> 
> ...


 
Ist das in Deutschland nicht verboten, mit "Warmblütern" wie Ratten zu fischen? Den Rhein könnte man ja auch von französischer Seite befischen, ich glaube da ist es erlaubt, aber am Neckar wirds schon schwierig. Bitte mal um Aufklärung;+#h


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ja, aber erst schön mit dem Fischtöter auf die Birne...

Ich hab die kurz in kochendes Wasser getunkt. Meine aber, dass die meisten es durch einfrieren machen. Tote Maden nutzt man ja durchaus auch zum Füttern, da die sich nicht im Schlamm verkriechen.
Natürlich erst die Sägespäne entfernen.


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Zwecks Gewichtsersparnis nehme ich manchmal dieses Plastebier aus'm Netto, Schloss-Pils oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Angegammelter Tintenfisch wie es hier schon beschrieben worden ist, ist echt ne ganz ganz üble Sache! 
Letztes Jahr im Sommer habe ich das mal ausprobiert..... mein lieber Scholli!
Ein Tropfen vom dem Sud auf den Klamotten und Du hast keine Feinde (und Freunde  ) mehr, selbst Bin Laden würde einen meiden. 
Einmal mit den Patschehändchen an den Tintenfisch versehentlich drangekommen, und es schmeck auch am nächsten Tag nach x-maligen händewaschen keine Stulle mehr. Am besten nur mit OP-Handschuhen und Nasenklammer arbeiten oder nen nervigen Passanten fragen ob er mal kurz zur Hand gehen kann  
Ein Kumpel von mir, hier auch Member  wollte mal ne Schnupperprobe machen. Der Wind stand günstig für uns.... also musste er etwas näher mit der Nase ran.... ist doch erstaunlich wie schnell sich die Gesichtsfarbe verändern kann!


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Zwecks Gewichtsersparnis nehme ich manchmal dieses Plastebier aus'm Netto, Schloss-Pils oder so ähnlich...



Schätzelein, wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, musst du Sport machen und nich Bier saufen!
(Hatte noch einen gut bei dir, remember?)

@Doc
Jaaa, das Zeug ist echt der Hammer!
Hab den geschlossenen Tupperpott in eine Tüte eingedreht und in einen Eimer mit Deckel gepackt ...und musste nach wenigen 100 Metern im Auto alle Scheiben runterdrehen auf dem Weg zum See.
Gummihandschuhe beim Anködern sind Pflicht, nicht zu kotzen ist die Kür.
Und ich köderte ca. 50m von meinen grillenden Kumpels an; man was haben die schön rumgeschrieen!


----------



## daci7 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Bei mir werden im Frühjahr (Raubfischschonzeit) immer die Reste der eingefrorenen Köderfische püriert und unters Futter gemischt. Ich denke, dass es auf jeden Fall eine Lockwirkung hat. Mach ich übrigens auch zum Aal angeln im Sommer.
Sooo pervers finde ich das allerdings nicht. :q


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Leber, ganz klar.

Zwecks eines einwöchigen Angeltrips Leber gekauft ( soll ja doll für Welse sein) und in die Kühltasche gepackt. Dann 4 Tage im Auto vergessen, bei geschätzten 30 Grad im Schatten und keinen Bock auf Welsangeln.

Wegen ganz  leichtem Gemüffel das halbe Auto durchsucht. Gummiestiefel des Kumpels verdächtigt. Negativ.

Luftdicht verschlossene Kühltasche geöffnet. Im Auto !!!!

Junge, da gehen Dinge in Dir vor, da vergisst Du alles.

Nachher 500km Autobahnfahrt mit 4 geöffneten Fenstern. Wer hinter uns sein Auto nicht Luftdicht verschlossen hatte ist in die Böschung geknallt. Beim tanken hatten wir immer viel Platz.

Unsere Frauen waren begeistert.


----------



## SimonHH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

...nichts ist vom gestank her so abgrundtief "würgfähig" wie eine mixtur von pürierter leber,ein wenig fischöl und kleingeschnippelte calamaris der marke "gut durchgereift"...***

für aale in der elbe absolut grandios...für mich nur unter vollschutzanzug aushaltbar.und ich bin alles andere als zart besaitet.
















***wenn...dann macht die mischung um gotteswillen nicht zuhause fertig.es sei denn.ihr habt lust auf ne prügellei mit eurer frau/freundin |supergri


----------



## Bull70 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Moin,
wir waren jung und hatten keine Maden.
Mein Bruder meinte er hätte eine tote Kuh gesehen|bigeyes (am Kuhstall der LPG gab es eine Ecke für verendete Tiere) und wir holten uns dann Maden von ihr. 
Ich kann euch sagen 30° im Sommer und das Vieh lebte wieder , Chinasalbe unter die Nase und los. 
Das war ein Gestank und die Maden haben Tage später noch gestunken das kein Fisch sich rann traute.
Auch Hühnergedärme in der Mülltonne im Sommer (mein Vater ist Kleintierzüchter und schlachtet selbst), auch ein supper Madenmagnet.
Gruß Enrico


----------



## Sten Hagelvoll (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Schätzelein, wenn du Gewicht sparen willst, musst du Sport machen und nich Bier saufen!
> (Hatte noch einen gut bei dir, remember?)




Touche!:q


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Eine Anekdote fällt mir da auch noch ein, wenn's auch weniger der Köder direkt war:
Ein Kollege aus meinem Verein hat es tatsächlich gebracht (laaange her), einen Pferdekopf an einen Ast über'm Wasser zu binden. Bei lauschigem Sommerwetter quollen die Maden natürlich nur so raus und fielen in den See. Das war mal ein angefütterter Platz wie kein zweiter!


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Sten Hagelvoll schrieb:


> Touche!:q



Oh... :k:l:k


----------



## alechandros (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Einen Hering, in einer Tüte luftdicht verpacken, mehrere Tagen an der Sonne liegen lassen. Den Hering danach aus der Tüte rausnehmen (bitte nicht umfallen) und in der Tauwurmbox vergraben. Nach 24 Stunden riechen die Tauwürmer genauso wie der Hering. Angeblich soll da kein Aal wiederstehen können. Habe ich aus einer Anglerzeitschrift.


----------



## Walstipper (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Eine Anekdote fällt mir da auch noch ein, wenn's auch weniger der Köder direkt war:
> Ein Kollege aus meinem Verein hat es tatsächlich gebracht (laaange her), einen Pferdekopf an einen Ast über'm Wasser zu binden. Bei lauschigem Sommerwetter quollen die Maden natürlich nur so raus und fielen in den See. Das war mal ein angefütterter Platz wie kein zweiter!



Ja doch das hat was.


----------



## Fishing Gerd (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Aufgehangener Pferdekopf?

Da war mal was .......

Das hatte ne Bedeutung ......


Gerd


----------



## alechandros (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

welche?


----------



## Kotzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Tintenfisch im Hochsommer 4 Tage in der Sonne hängen lassen ( in einer Tüte).
Das war das schlimmste was ich jemals gerochen habe, und das mit abstand.


----------



## Doc Plato (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Tintenfisch im Hochsommer 4 Tage in der Sonne hängen lassen ( in einer Tüte).
> Das war das schlimmste was ich jemals gerochen habe, und das mit abstand.



Daher der Nickname :q


----------



## Der-Graf (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



alechandros schrieb:


> welche?



Dürfte zwar schon die eine oder andere Dekade her sein, aber ein Pferdekopf war mal eine Art der Drohung seitens der Camorra, N'drangheta, etc... Ist mittlerweile glaub ich nicht mehr üblich.


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Du denkst wohl an 'Der Pate', bzw. an die alte Geschichte mit Frank Sinatra... 
Denke nicht, dass mein älterer Angelkollege daran dachte bei seiner Heldennummer.


----------



## alechandros (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

danke für die Antwort, ich habe kurz danach gesucht und bin auf ein Forum gestossen wo die Pferdeliebhaber darüber diskutiert haben wie sie wohl ihren Liebling (Pferd) bestatten können. Sie diskutierten über Metzger, Erd- und Feuerbestattung. Vielleicht sollten wir denen eine Luftbestattung vorschlagen, ohne auf Details einzugehen und wir Angler müssten an den Seen nicht mehr anfüttern


----------



## Lil Torres (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



alechandros schrieb:


> danke für die Antwort, ich habe kurz danach gesucht und bin auf ein Forum gestossen wo die Pferdeliebhaber darüber diskutiert haben wie sie wohl ihren Liebling (Pferd) bestatten können. Sie diskutierten über Metzger, Erd- und Feuerbestattung. Vielleicht sollten wir denen eine Luftbestattung vorschlagen, ohne auf Details einzugehen und wir Angler müssten an den Seen nicht mehr anfüttern


 
auf die reaktion bin ich ja mal gespannt... :q


----------



## pfefferladen (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Kotzi schrieb:


> Tintenfisch im Hochsommer 4 Tage in der Sonne hängen lassen ( in einer Tüte).
> Das war das schlimmste was ich jemals gerochen habe, und das mit abstand.




Lecker.
Ich hab die mal in der Angeltasche vergessen.Nach ein paar Tagen kam ein sehr angenehmes Düftchen aus der Garage.
Das ist Hardcore. ##


----------



## Kotzi (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Joa die angeltasche konnte man danach bestimmt nur noch entsorgen.
Ich war beim angeln zum glück klug genug mir plastehandschuhe mitzunehmen zum anködern, und dann hat noch nichtmal was gebissen..^^


----------



## kati48268 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ich glaube auch  nicht, dass Ralles Auto-Leber da ganz mitkommt. Wenn's eine Skalierung für Gestank  gibt, ist oller Tintenfisch ganz vorn.
Über Hühnergedärm  hab ich auch schon ab und an was gelesen, mir die Nummer aber bisher  erspart.
Ist aber eher ein  Aal- als ein Welsköder, oder?
Die vergammelte,  pürierte Makrele als Injektion kannt ich noch gar nicht.
Auch die Geschichte  mit dem Hering im Tauwurmeimer ist mir ganz neu. Das teste ich auf jeden Fall  mal! Sehr geil, Jungs!

Das alles ist so  schweinisch, eigentlich müsste der Ferkelfahnder permanent klingeln, obwohl's nix mit  Fickeleien zu tun hat.
Bin gespannt was  noch kommt...


----------



## Ralle 24 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich glaube auch  nicht, dass Ralles Auto-Leber da ganz mitkommt.



Ich glaube, wenn es etwas noch schlimmeres gibt, will ich das nie erfahren.:q:q


----------



## Namenloser (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ich hab mal im Sommer meinen Eimer zum Aalangeln vergessen zu entleeren so ca. 3 Wochen, was ich nicht bedacht hatte war das darin noch die toten Köfis im Wasser lagen so wie 2 Wollhandkrabben. 
Mhmmm ganz feines Aroma hab die ******* so andertalb Meter tief vergraben und es stank immer noch.


----------



## ali-angler (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ich hab schon so einige Eimer, Taschen Tüten samt Inhalt, Tupperdosen und andere Verpackungen in der Mülltonne vergraben weil ich den Inhalt nach dem Angeln nicht entleert hab. Bevor ich wegen einer Tuppedose anfange von vergammelten Tintenfischen zu träumen, vergrabe ich lieber die Kühlbock, in der die Tupperdose liegt, gleich mit.


----------



## Kretzer83 (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Zum Thema Pferdekopf: Gilt als gute Anfütterstrategie: Man nehme eine Blechdose, stanzt einige Löcher rein und häng das Ganze, gefüllt mit allem was irgendwie Fliegen -> Maden anlockt, an nen Ast über der Angelstelle.


Apropos Pferde: beim WOOFEN bekam ich mal die ehrenhafte Aufgabe ein verendetes Pferd zu verbrennen, brannte zwar nicht sonderlich gut, aber ein barbecue Duft vom feinsten lag in der Luft, jedenfalls an den ersten Tagen. Jedenfalls hab ich meinen Job eher mies gemacht, so dass der feine Grillgeruch nach wenigen Tagen vom Höllengestank überdeckt wurde.....aso, angeln konnte man da übrigens auch wunderbar.


----------



## SimonHH (19. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das alles ist so  schweinisch, eigentlich müsste der Ferkelfahnder permanent klingeln, obwohl's nix mit  *Fickeleien* zu tun hat.
> Bin gespannt was  noch kommt...




hmmm...schrei ma lieber nich so laut nach unserm honigball :q


----------



## DerStipper (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Also ich bin Fan vom Käse-Buttersäureteig der im Matchangler erklärt wurde. Der Barbenkiller schlechthin. Aber eine verdammte Stinkerei.


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Wonach riecht Buttersäure? Nach Kotze oder?


----------



## Deluxe601 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Und zwar kräftig...

Wir hatten vor -zig Jahren mal die berühmte Buttersäurestunde im Chemieunterricht. Es war Winter und viele hatten wollene Pullover an, die diesen Geruch herrlich in sich aufnahmen, um ihn später schön wieder abzugeben.

Die ganze Truppe stank zum Erbarmen...

Die Mathematikstunde danach war wohl nur ca. 10min lang - danach ist der Frau Lehrerin schlecht geworden... :q:q

Und um ehrlich zu sein:
Lieber weniger Barben fangen als solches Aroma mit sich herumtragen...*würg*


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Der moderne Carphunter beim Tackle-Dealer: Hey ho, ich brauch nen Liter "vomit gustric juice" um meine Baits zu dippen und flavor`n......


----------



## Professor Tinca (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Wonach riecht Buttersäure? Nach Kotze oder?




Riech mal deine Socken nach einem langen Sommertag in Gummistiefeln.

Dann weisst du es . . .:q


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Hey ho, ich brauch nen Liter "vomit gustric juice"




...klingt nachm entspannten kneipenabend |supergri



off topic an:

ich finde die "veramerikanischung" grade bei den karpfenanglern ehrlich gesagt,absolut fürchterlich.

off topic aus:


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Professor Tinca schrieb:


> Riech mal deine Socken nach einem langen Sommertag in Gummistiefeln.
> 
> Dann weisst du es . . .:q



Also, wenn ich an einem langen SOMMERTAG Gummistiefel tragen würde, is wat im argen... 

Ausserdem, ich riech` doch nit an meinen eigenen Socken! 
Ich bin doch nit bekloppt!


----------



## Gemini (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Die überaus detaillierten Geruchsbeschreibungen zum Tintenfisch fand ich schon äusserst unschön aber wer freiwillig mit konzentrierter Buttersäure hantiert macht noch ganz andere eklige Sachen... pfui!

Mein schlimmster Stinker ist ein CM Leber-Dip den ich leider fürs Matchen nehmen muss. Ein sehr subtiler Geruch der anfangs nur leicht die Geruchsknospen irritiert...

Nach einer Weile in der geschlossenen Kunststoff-Box nimmt aber alles diesen Geruch an und sobald mal die Frühlings-Sonne draufgeschienen hat frisst sich der immer weiter zunehmende Gestank ins Plastik und alle anderen Gegenstände in näherer Umgebung rein.

Ist aber höchst erfolgreich auf Schleien und grosse Brassen, deshalb fällt es mir sehr schwer darauf zu verzichten...


----------



## DerJonsen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Gemini schrieb:


> Die überaus detaillierten Geruchsbeschreibungen zum Tintenfisch fand ich schon äusserst unschön aber wer freiwillig mit konzentrierter Buttersäure hantiert macht noch ganz andere eklige Sachen... pfui!
> 
> Mein schlimmster Stinker ist ein CM Leber-Dip den ich leider fürs Matchen nehmen muss. Ein sehr subtiler Geruch der anfangs nur leicht die Geruchsknospen irritiert...
> 
> ...



bist du so frei und verrätst das Rezept? :q

nachdem ich das hier lese muss ich auch mal mit solchen Ködern rumhantieren...frisch pürierte Fischchen mit Paniermehl angedickt bei Bedarf waren bei mir schon das ekligste, und das ist auch nur optisch nicht ganz fein...


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Dadurch, dass ich meinen Hund mit Frischfutter vom Schlachthof versorge, habe ich immer Leckereien wie Pansen, Herz, Leber etc am Start....davon habe ich schonmal ein Netz voll beim Aalangeln in der Nähe meiner Köder platziert - die Fänge waren gut, aber ob es nun eine positive Lockwirkung gab oder nicht, läßt sich nicht sagen, weil ich möglicherweise ohne die Sauerei ja genausogut gefangen hätte....who knows...?!?

ABER:

Als ich das Netz wieder rausgeholt habe, hat sich der Hund sehr darüber gefreut, dass ich diese "Leckereien" beim angeln dabei hatte!

;O)

Ansonsten habe ich schon so ziemlich alles mal probiert, um Teig zum Forellenangeln oder diverse Anfüttermixturen selber herzustellen - mit Blutmehl, Lachsöl, Lebertran, Pansen, Blut, Rogen, Knoblauch etc.....!

...den großen "Wunderköder" oder Lockstoff habe ich wohl noch nicht entdeckt, aber das kann ja noch passieren!

Ernie


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

ihr seid doch alle igitt igitt. :q:q habe vor jahren mal hühnerdärme (noch voll) geschenkt bekommen und sie in badezimmer gereinigt. meine frau wollte sich scheiden lassen ich kriegte den gestank ne woche nicht mehr vonne finger, habe in der nacht darauf nicht einen aal gefangen.
in neuseeland angeln die mit streifen von lammfleisch auf aal, das 3 tage in der prallen sonne gelegen hat.


----------



## DerJonsen (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle igitt igitt. :q:q



darf ich mal was sagen? Dieser Trööt ist genial, ich könnte mich kaputtlachen mit was manche hier rumhantieren um Fische zu fangen....richtig gut, ich will mitmachen :vik:


----------



## Doc Plato (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



ernie1973 schrieb:


> ABER:
> 
> Als ich das Netz wieder rausgeholt habe, hat sich der Hund sehr darüber gefreut, dass ich diese "Leckereien" beim angeln dabei hatte!




Das schönste is doch, wenn der vierbeinige Freund einem dann vor lauter Dankbarkeit mit der Zunge durch das Gesicht schlabbert!


----------



## RuggerNRW (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Hansa-Fan schrieb:


> ihr seid doch alle igitt igitt. :q:q habe vor jahren mal hühnerdärme (noch voll) geschenkt bekommen und sie in badezimmer gereinigt. meine frau wollte sich scheiden lassen ich kriegte den gestank ne woche nicht mehr vonne finger, habe in der nacht darauf nicht einen aal gefangen.
> in neuseeland angeln die mit streifen von lammfleisch auf aal, das 3 tage in der prallen sonne gelegen hat.


 
Und wieso überhaupt angeln die auf Aal, der 3 Tage in der Sonne gelegen hat??


----------



## Hansa-Fan (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



RuggerNRW schrieb:


> Und wieso überhaupt angeln die auf Aal, der 3 Tage in der Sonne gelegen hat??



dat kommt dabei raus, wenne den duft verdorbender köder einatmest:q:q der aal nicht das aal


----------



## Breamhunter (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Man könnte es auch mal hiermit probieren. Aber bitte zum linken und rechten Nachbarn einen Sicherheitsabstend von 100 Metern einhalten. könnte sonst Ärger geben. 
Ich habe das Zeugs schon live gerochen. Zum Glück war der nächste Müllcontainer nur 5 Meter entfernt


----------



## Andal (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Die lebenden Blutegel, die ein Bekannter als Wallerköder benützt (und trotzdem nix fängt). Wenn er die an den Haken pfriemelt graust es mir mehr, als es jeder vegorene Tintenfisch in Buttersäure jemals schaffen könnte!

Komisch, iss aba so. Ich stehe weit neben ihm und trotzdem versucht der Würfelhusten aus mir hervorzubrechen!


----------



## Gemini (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

@Der Jonsen

Das Zeug ist nicht von mir, habe ich gekauft und es besteht meinerseits auch kein Interesse dran so was im Haus oder Garten selbst herzustellen.

http://www.cm-lockstoffe.de/produkte/super-dipps.html

Die Produktbeschreibung ist nicht übertrieben, kann ich so bestätigen (Echte Ekelgerüche, ätzt sich in die Haut ein...)


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Wenn wir schon bei Dipps sind, kann ich die Zammataro Flüssigkonzentrate 
http://www.zammataro.de/aromakonzentrate.html
auch sehr empfehlen, insbesondere Mega-Leber (1:12000). Der Gerätehändler, bei dem ich sie gekauft habe, hatte ein Extra-Schilld geschrieben und darunter gehängt, "Nicht hier im Laden öffnen". Musste ich somit mitnehmen.
Wollte ich demnächst evtl. den vergammelten Tintenfisch mit würzen...
Die cm-Stoffe kannte ich noch gar nicht. Liest sich gut!
Wonach wohl "Der Damon" riecht???


----------



## Gemini (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Allein schon die Idee zwei der fiesesten Gerüche miteinander zu mischen finde ich abstossend 

Mach mal Bilder wenn du diese Köstlichkeit deinen Angelkollegen vorführst 

Den Dämon-Dip hab ich auch, riecht im Vergleich recht angenehm und hat zumindest bei mir nicht so wirklich dämonisch gefangen, anders der fiese Stinker mit Namen Leber Spezial...


----------



## Acefish06 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Im Sommer vor 3 Jahren fand ich es eine gute Idee doch meine Boilies mit den Monstercrab resten von 1995 zu Dippen.

Klasse resultat, nur habe ich den Tupperpott aus versehen unter den Beifahrersitz geschossen.

Montags eine Dienstreise mach Bayern bei 30°C. (Dienstwagen)

Freitag wieder Zuhause und schnell mit der Familie einkaufen.
Dachte ich. Der Pott ist ausgelaufen.

Hab dann das Auto zur Innenraumreinigung an der Tanke abgegeben.


----------



## Der-Graf (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Musstest du an der Tanke nur nen Aufpreis zahlen, oder haben die beim Testschnuppern gleich den Kampfmittelräumdienst gerufen? #x :q


----------



## Acefish06 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ne Aufpreis brauchte es nicht. Der war hart im nehmen. Aber gebracht hat es nicht viel.

Das Auto wurde verkauft für 150€ (war 13 Jahre alt) und bestimmt nach Afrika verschifft.


----------



## RuggerNRW (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Acefish06 schrieb:


> Ne Aufpreis brauchte es nicht. Der war hart im nehmen. Aber gebracht hat es nicht viel.
> 
> Das Auto wurde verkauft für 150€ (war 13 Jahre alt) und bestimmt nach Afrika verschifft.


 
Sind Waffentransporte nicht illegal?? :q:q


----------



## angelpfeife (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Andal schrieb:


> Die lebenden Blutegel, die ein Bekannter als Wallerköder benützt (und trotzdem nix fängt). Wenn er die an den Haken pfriemelt graust es mir mehr, als es jeder vegorene Tintenfisch in Buttersäure jemals schaffen könnte!
> 
> Komisch, iss aba so. Ich stehe weit neben ihm und trotzdem versucht der Würfelhusten aus mir hervorzubrechen!


Mit denen haben wir öfters mal im Urlaub auf Aal und Wels gefischt. Echt ein genialer Köder wenn es drum geht Brassen und co. als Beifang zu vermeiden. Das Anködern ist aber echt mies. Die Viecher bluten wie sau, haben diese verdammt ekligen Saugnäpfe mit denen sie sich an alles ransaugen was in greifbarer Nähe ist und die sind zäh wie Gummi. Was aber finde ich die Krönung an denen ist: Die überleben locker nen ganzen Tag 3-fach aufgespießt am Haken|bigeyes

Einmal haben wir uns gedacht wir bringen mal 30 Stück mit nach Hause. Also alle in so ne Box rein, die man von Därmen zum Wurst machen kennt und.... ja was und? Natürlich haben wir sie im Stress vergessen und erst 6 Monate später wieder im Wohnwagen gefunden. Junge Junge, zum Glück haben wir die draußen aufgemacht.  Sowas will ich nie wieder in meinem ganzen Leben riechen, NIE WIEDER!!


----------



## SimonHH (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Breamhunter schrieb:


> Man könnte es auch mal hiermit probieren. Aber bitte zum linken und rechten Nachbarn einen Sicherheitsabstend von 100 Metern einhalten. könnte sonst Ärger geben.
> Ich habe das Zeugs schon live gerochen. Zum Glück war der nächste Müllcontainer nur 5 Meter entfernt




...#6

kam die feuerwehr zum dekontaminieren? :q


----------



## Eisbär14 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Dieses Schwedische Heringszeug ist schon der Hammer, vor allem die essen das noch.
Mal im Ernst, ich hatte doch glatt mein Beutelchen mit den restlichen Wattis und den Tobsen in der Tasche vergessen  Tasche in die Ecke pennen und am nächsten Morgen ging es für 10 Tage in den Urlaub.
War schon nett als meine Holde den Teppich in meiner Angelecke samt Tasche aus dem Fenster gedonnert hat....

...ach ja selten so gelacht der Tröt ist der Hammer


----------



## ernie1973 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

...also - naiv wie ich bin, habe ich mich hinreißen lassen, einmal Tintenfisch als Welsköder im Sommer auszuprobieren...und ich habe ihn auch "reifen" lassen und es war geruchsmäßig echt die Hölle!!!

Habe hier im Board öfters gelesen, dass dieser "stinkige" Tintenfisch ja ein toller Welsköder sein soll,

*ABER:*

Am Rhein in NRW wissen die Welse anscheinend noch nichts davon, dass sie auf diesen Köder "abgehen" sollten....;O)...im Gegenteil!

Ich selbst habe über Wochen nach dem Angeln immer gestunken wie ein Skunk, aber hatte nicht einen einzigen Welsbiß auf diesen Köder - und ich habe bestimmt 10 Nächte lang immer eine Rute mit diesem tollen "Wunderköder" an Welsverdächtigen Stellen ausgelegt!

Meine Welse fing ich in dieser Zeit und auch nach dieser Zeit aber ALLE nur auf Tauwurm oder toten Köfi!

Die einzigen Erfolge, die mir der Tintenfisch gebracht hat, waren:

- begeisterte Möven
- notgeile Wollhandkrabben, die das Zeug super fanden!
- 2 Hunde, die mich mehr liebten, als je zuvor und ständig abschlabberten und an mir schnupperten
- eine Zeit der Enthaltsamkeit, da meine damalige Freundin den Geruch nicht so prickelnd fand....quelle surprise....#q

*ABER:*

Nicht ein Biß kam auf Tintenfisch - weder auf größere, noch auf kleinere Köderportionen - was ich komisch fand´, da kleine Welse an manchen Stellen schon fast eine Plage sind und auf beinahe alles beißen, AUßER auf Tintenfisch!



Mittlerweile halte ich den "Tintenfisch-als-Welsköder-Tipp" entweder für einen gemeinen Scherz von Kollegen, ein Gerücht, oder einen anscheinend LOKAL-gebundenen Tipp, da zumindest die Kölner Welse anscheinend keinen Tintenfisch mögen!

Man fängt sie auf fast alles, aber nicht darauf!

Wie sind Eure Erfahrungen mit dem Stinkzeug???

Ernie


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Nun, ich habe bisher nur 3-5x mit "Tintenfisch pikanter Art" geangelt. Habe in meinen Hausgewässern wenig bis sehr wenig Welse. Davon einen Biss gehabt _(der §*&$-Wels schlörte den Octopus ca. 30m weit ...und wer bastelte wohl grad konzentriert an einer anderen Montage UND hatte den Pieper GANZ ZUFÄLLIG nicht eingeschaltet???)_
Manchmal ist Angeln nicht nur eine olfaktorische Hölle, sondern auch eine emotionale!

Aber das Beködern des Hakens hat meinen Freunden stets so eine große Freude bereitet, dass ich vermutlich auch so auf Wels fischen würde, wenn gar keine im Gewässer wären.

Und darüber:


ernie1973 schrieb:


> - begeisterte Möven
> - notgeile Wollhandkrabben, die das Zeug super fanden!
> - 2 Hunde, die mich mehr liebten, als je zuvor und ständig abschlabberten und an mir schnupperten
> - eine Zeit der Enthaltsamkeit, da meine damalige Freundin den Geruch nicht so prickelnd fand....quelle surprise....


hab ich mich herzhaft amüsiert!


----------



## MikeJJ (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

schön gelacht bei einigen posts hier  

jetzt möchte ich tintenfisch auf wels dieses jahr nun auch mal ausprobieren.

dazu meine frage: welche nehmt ihr denn da und wo kauft ihr die ? es gibt sie als calamaris , tintenfisch usw in zig verschiedenen arten und formen.

ihr hängt ja sicher nicht die panierten ringe vom lidl an den haken... 

gruß

Micha


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Da is'er, der kleine Racker.
Frisch aus dem Oberhausener Becken entwendet, kurz nachdem ihn der spanische Geheimdienst mit ein paar Tropfen Zammataro Mega-Leber dem Leben entrissen hat. Nun auf dem Weg in den Tupper-Sarg um einige Tage aufgebahrt zu werden, um danach zur Seebestattung...
(ja, ich sollte weniger Köderdämpfe einantmen)


----------



## Ralle 24 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Schon komisch.

Hier amüsiert sich alles über die infernalischsten Gerüche, aber kaum lässt man im Bus mal einen fahren, wird man blöde angekuckt.#d


----------



## Gemini (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Kommt drauf an wo der Bus hinfährt würd ich sagen!

Wenns an den Ebro oder Po geht wird wahrscheinlich gefachsimpelt welcher Geheimköder in der letzten Reihe gerade rumgezeigt wurde...


----------



## archie01 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Gemini schrieb:


> Kommt drauf an wo der Bus hinfährt würd ich sagen!




Hallo
Auch ich habe diesen "Superköder" bereits ausprobiert. Vorgewarnt habe ich den Tintenfisch bereits frisch angeködert und dann reifen lassen - danach in eine Plastiktüte , dann in eineTupperdose (luftdicht..)  - dann noch eine "luftdichte " Tupperdose drüber....
Dann ab an`s Gewässer mit dem Köder im Kofferraum.
Ich hatte die ganze Fahrt den Duft in der Nase - obwohl ich offen gefahren bin, mit meinem Cabrio.#d
Am Angelwasser angekommen , Köder anmonmtiert ( Einmhandschuhe nicht vergessen ) und Schluß mit dem Schrecken - übrigens hatte ich auch einen fulminanten Biß , den ich aber nicht verwandeln konnte |evil:
Ich bin mir nicht sicher , ob ich das nochmal versuche  . 

Gruß
Archie


----------



## kati48268 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



MikeJJ schrieb:


> ...welche nehmt ihr denn da und wo kauft ihr die ? es gibt sie als calamaris , tintenfisch usw in zig verschiedenen arten und formen...



Um deine Frage noch vernünftig zu beantworten, Mike, auch wenn ich nun so gar kein Welsexperte bin:

Es gehen sowohl Octopusse (ist das grammatikalisch richtig?), also die klassischen Kraken, als auch Calamaris.

Nur Calamari-Tuben sind weniger geeignet, es sei denn, du verwendet Streifen davon. Die Köpfe mit den Tentakeln machen mehr Sinn, bzw. eine Kombination daraus. Das soll ja in der Strömung spielen. Geht natürlich auch im Stillwasser, auch da gibt's etwas Wasserbewegung.

Günstig kriegst du den Kram im Lebensmittel-Großhandel. Für 'ne Tüte mit 10-15 Kraken wie oben auf dem Bild hab ich, glaube ich, 3 od. 5€ bezahlt. Da die wenigsten eine Berechtigung für den Großhandel haben dürften, schau mal in einen Asialaden. Vermutlich ist's da sogar noch billiger.
(Übrigens findest du im Asialaden Viecher in den Kühltruhen, die ich noch nie gesehen habe, auch nicht in Brehms Tierleben. Weiß der Geier, was das manchmal ist.)

Um den Köder attraktiver zu gestalten, hängt man einige Tauwürmer mit ein, die bringen Leben ins Spiel.

Viel mehr Informationen findest du im Forum von
http://www.neckarwaller.de/
Aber Achtung, da treiben sich die wirklichen Freaks rum. Worüber wir hier lachen und blödeln, ist dort Minimalanforderung. Bedeutet: wer wochenlang verwesende Kopffüssler mit Gummihandschuhen anködert, ist ein Mädchen!


----------



## Kretzer83 (20. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Jetzt mal ne Frage die ich mich nur hier zu posten traue:  Darf man eigentlich mit frischen, nichtstinkenden, sogar noch quick lebendigen Kopffüßlern (also Weichtieren) angeln, auch wenn die anscheinend mehr in der Birne haben als so manche Knochenfische (Wirbeltiere)?

Falls es die in der Nord, bzw. Ostsee nicht gibt ist es wohl rein rechtlich eh schon gelaufen... frage nur aus Interesse, hier am Schwäbischen Meer werd ich damit auch nicht mehr anfangen (da hier andere Sachen m.E. eh erlaubt sind..), außerdem ist das Streusalz alle...


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Trau dich.
Zunächst: ich bin so gar kein Meeresangler. Glaube aber, die kommen in Nord- & Ostsee nicht vor, zumindest nicht im deutschen Hoheitsgebiet. Kraken gibt's vor England, meine ich. Kalmare kommen meines Wissens eh nur in wärmeren Gewässern vor.
Wenn jemand wirklich 'ne Ahnung hat, möge er mich bitte berichtigen!!!

Trotzdem kann man (auch hier) über die ethische Problematik nachdenken. So ein Kopffüßer hat anscheinend nicht nur mehr in der Birne als Fische, sondern auch mehr als viele Warmblüter & Säugetiere. 

Die Frage, ob Intelligenz (oder eine Art von Intelligenz) ein Ausschlusskriterium ist, Beute oder Köder zu sein, zunächst mal unabhängig ob lebendig oder tot, muss (ethisch) jeder für sich selbst beantworten. Aus der rechtlichen Frage halte ich mich raus.
Siehe z.B. Johannes Dietel. Der hat für sich entschieden nur mit Kunstködern zu fischen. und wenn er einen Wurm nimmt, dann einen von Berkley aus Stärke aus dem Glas. Trotzdem ist der doch wohl Vollblutangler.
_Ich_ habe _für mich_ entschieden, ich bin ein Jäger, mache Beute. Unterscheide dabei nicht zwischen Wurm oder Rotauge. Ich esse Karnickel, aber keine Katze. 
Und vielleicht werde ich irgendwann Kopffüßer nicht mehr als Köder verwenden und/oder mir Calamares frita con aioli (ein Traum!) nicht mehr reinhauen, wer weiß. 
Ethik muss nicht mit Logik einhergehen.


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

lebende Kraken etc. 

rechtlich halt ich mich raus ( wobei : es ein Weichtier), nur praktisch befürchte ich, dass dir der Krake samt Montage davonschwimmt , wohin er will. Es sei denn du verankerst den ganzen Kram mit nem Kiloblei. Nach dem Zugucken beim Tintenfischangeln haben die schon ganz schöne Kraft.
Gruß A.


----------



## Kretzer83 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Die ethische Diskussion ist sehr wichtig und steht meiner Meinung nach über allen anderen Ansatzpunkten. Nur da dabei keine allgemeine Antwort gefunden werden kann ist das eben, wie ich finde, eher etwas für die gesellige Runde vis-à-vis  oder im eigenen Kopf zu führen. Im Forum eher schwirig...


Mir ging es aber rein um die rechtliche Seite


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Meine Spezialperversität ist "Dosenmais mit Eigenblut".

Und das geht so: Man plage sich mit ungeeigneten Werkzeugen herum, wenn es ans Öffnen einer Maisdose geht. Dann rutsche man ab und schneide sich an einer bereits erfolgreich besiegten Blechkante so, dass es blutet (umso stärker, desto besser). Nun denke man sich, ein wenig Blut kann nicht schaden und drücke über der Maisdose noch ordentlich auf dem Finger herum. Das ganze noch gut durchrühren - und voilà!, fertig ist der Spezialmais!

#6


----------



## angler1996 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

welcher Vamp:q hat darauf gebissen?
Gruß A.


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



angler1996 schrieb:


> welcher Vamp:q hat darauf gebissen?
> Gruß A.


 

Nix Vamp..., nur ein schnöder Karpfen...


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Siehe z.B. Johannes Dietel. Der hat für sich entschieden nur mit Kunstködern zu fischen. und wenn er einen Wurm nimmt, dann einen von Berkley aus Stärke aus dem Glas. Trotzdem ist der doch wohl Vollblutangler.


 

Möglicherweise. Wobei mir so etwas recht suspekt ist, zu steril, und deshalb irgendwie unheimlich |bigeyes.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Das brachte schon Rüdiger Nehberg (geiler Typ!). Wenn man Kohldampf, aber keinen Köder hat... Er löste das aber geschickt mit einem völlig vereitertem Pflaster -ja, wir sind endlich wieder bei den Schweinereien- und fing damit irgendeinen afrikanischen Wels.

Nachtrag: "...und deshalb irgendwie unheimlich"
Passend zum Thema, gelle ;-)


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Das brachte schon Rüdiger Nehberg (geiler Typ!). Wenn man Kohldampf, aber keinen Köder hat... Er löste das aber geschickt mit einem völlig vereitertem Pflaster -ja, wir sind endlich wieder bei den Schweinereien- und fing damit irgendeinen afrikanischen Wels.
> 
> Nachtrag: "...und deshalb irgendwie unheimlich"
> Passend zum Thema, gelle ;-)



Das ist vergleichbar mit einem benutzen Tampon am Jighacken. :q


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Das ist vergleichbar mit einem benutzen Tampon am Jighacken. :q



Könnte sich als extrem fängig erweisen. :q


----------



## Brillendorsch (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



pfefferladen schrieb:


> Das ist vergleichbar mit einem benutzen Tampon am Jighacken. :q


 
Sammelst Du die jetzt von Deiner Frau|bigeyes?


----------



## pfefferladen (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Brillendorsch schrieb:


> Sammelst Du die jetzt von Deiner Frau|bigeyes?




Mal sehen wie sich das händeln lässt.


----------



## kati48268 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ihr seit echt bäh!

Komisch, dass sich noch gar keiner von unseren *Admins* zum Thema geäußert und sein Fachwissen beigetragen hat, dabei gehören sie doch zum Schreck... ich schweife ab.

Also:
- Franz, 
vom Meeresangeln hab ich so viel Ahnung wie Charlie Sheen von Fruchtsaft. Das ist doch dein Element. Habt ihr Meeresvögel irgendwelche Ekel-Köder-Lockstoff-Empfehlungen?
Von Wattwurmtunke hab ich gehört, von Rubby-Dubby natürlich auch. Gibt's da besondere Tricks und Feinheiten? Oder auch eventuell sonstige Köstlichkeiten? Oder hängt man beim Naturköderfischen schlichtweg frische KöFis & Fetzen ohne jede Reifung an und gut is?
- Thomas, 
in deiner Küche wurde doch garantiert schon die eine oder andere kulinarische Perversion kreiert, auch zum Fischen. Plauder doch mal die Geheimnisse des gelernten Profis aus.


----------



## Downbeat (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> eher etwas für die gesellige Runde vis-à-vis  oder im eigenen Kopf zu führen.



Wiso "oder" wenn ich einige Sachen hier lese denke ich, dass ein paar Leute die gesellige Runde IN ihrem Kopf zusammenkriegen.
(mich manchmal nicht ausgeschlossen):vik:


----------



## Ralle 24 (21. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Von Wattwurmtunke hab ich gehört, von Rubby-Dubby natürlich auch. Gibt's da besondere Tricks und Feinheiten?



Och, zum Thema Rubby Dubby kann ich was beitragen. Das sind Fischabfälle, Sardinen, Makrelen und sonstiges möglichst fetthaltiges Fischgesindel.
Das wird bei 30 Grad im nicht vorhandenen Schatten zu grobbrockigem Brei zerstampft und entweder in einem Darhtnetz außenbords in den Wellenschlag gehängt, oder mit einer Kelle Schluck für Schluck als Duftspur ausgebracht.

Der Reiz liegt weniger im Duft alleine, sondern in der Kombination von Geruch, Anblick und ggfs. leichter Seekrankheit (gegen die ich bisher immun zu sein scheine). Dann nämlich besteht die Duftspur aus Rubby Dubby und erbrochenem. Welchen Lockfaktor letzteres hat, weiß ich aber nicht. Im Fangergebnis gab es keine signifikanten Unterschiede.

Ist aber vom Ekelfaktor her nicht so dramatisch.


----------



## BERND2000 (22. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Einen hab ich noch!
Ich angel leidenschaftlich gern mit weichen Wollhandkrabben.
Leider sind die Meisten die man fängt aber hart.
Harte Krabben bringen nun wirkich nichts.
Hatte da mal eine Idee...
Also die Ficher grob zerkleinert und alles mit Eis in den Mixer.
(der 2.Mixer hat es dann auch überstanden)
Nur keine Angst zeigen, der Mixer fliegt nicht gleich auseinander, es spritzt nur ein wenig.
Den Brei dann noch mit kalt aushärtender Geellentiene vermischt.
Der fertige Brei wurde dann mit Watte, weiter verarbeitet und kam dann in die Kühlung.
Nun noch alles in keine Würfel schneiden und ab zum Angeln..
Die Aale bissen wie doof......
auf Wurm. :c
Roch wie altes Katzenfutter.

Für alle Tintenfischfreunde, vergessene Krabben kommen auch gut.:q


----------



## kati48268 (23. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Sehr schöne Idee & Geschichte, Bernd!
Wollhandkrabbe auf Ice im Mixer, allein bei der Vorstellung wird der Magen nervös.
Ich denke, dass würde jeder Richter als schuldhaften Scheidungsgrund anerkennen.
Komisch, dass es als Köder nicht funktionierte, aber vielleicht war dein Crabocktail ja das richtige Lockmittel, der die Aale zum Wurm lockte.


----------



## wolkenkrieger (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ich hab vorletztes Jahr aus Versehen so eine Geruchsbombe produziert 

Es sollte eigentlich ein verlängertes Karpfenwochenende werden und ich war für die Partikel zuständig.

Also großen Bottich mit hermetisch schließendem Deckel in den Schuppen gestellt, Mais, Zucker, Aniskonzentrat, Frolic, Belachan und ordentlich Maggi reingekippt und mit kochendem Wasser geflutet.

Tja ... und dann kam irgendwas dazwischen und der Bottich geriet in Vergessenheit. :m

Im Herbst dann kam das alljährliche "Schatz! Räum deinen Angelschuppen auf. Da drinnen sieht es aus, wie auf einer Müllhalde!" von meiner besseren Hälfte (wobei sie natürlich stark übertrieben hat |rolleyes). Und dann fiel der Blick auf den Bottich und ein ungutes Gefühl machte sich im Magen breit.

Nachdem ich den Deckel geöffnet hatte, waberte mir eine Masse entgegen, die sicherlich schon in der Lage war, simple mathematische Berechnungen anzustellen. :m

Nachdem ich dann mit Mühe den Würgereiz unterdrückt hatte und mir dann klar war, dass ich das Zeug irgendwie entsorgen musste, wurde mir noch komischer im Magen.

Also unter Auferbietung maximaler Körperbeherrschung den Bottich quer durch den Garten geschleppt, ein großes Loch hinterm Komposthaufen gebuddelt und die Pampe dort versengt.

10 Minuten später machte unsere Nachbarin ihre Fenster zu :q

Der Gestank kroch noch tagelang durchs Erdreich an die Oberfläche.

Letztes Jahr wurde meine Ankündigung "Schatz, ich muss noch zum Raiffeisen Mais kaufen." mit einem trockenen "Vergiss es!" kommentiert |kopfkrat |supergri


----------



## moborie (24. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

_*MAHLZEIT,*_
_*nachdem ich mir die ganzen leckeren*_
_*" Rezepte" :bdurchgelesen  habe,krieg ich Hunger!*_
*Ich geh erstmal was essen - mal sehen , ob es drin bleibt!!:#2:*
*Gruß Gerhard*


----------



## Petterson (25. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Hab mir heute was ausgedacht, um im immer noch hochwassergetrübten  Hausgewässer die Rutten auf meinen Köder aufmerksam zu machen: rohe Leber (nicht eklig) mit Lachsöl (an und fürsich auch nicht wirklich eklig). Aber was dabei rausgekommen ist, hat fast meine sonnengereiften Calamari übertroffen...meine Tochter hing über der Keramik und ich hab auch "Pipi in den Augen" gehabt; und dabei meckern meine Angelspezls schon immer, wenn ich mit meinen g`schmackigen Schmankerln am Wasser auftauche:q. Ich glaub fast, dass die Viecher meine Köder auch finden.....und im großen Bogen umschwimmen:c.


----------



## kati48268 (27. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Mein Kumpel ist Bestatter. Mir kommt grad der Gedanke, dass die sich in den Filmen doch immer so'n Zeugs unter die Nase schmieren, wenn die an Leichen rumschnippeln.
Ich werd ihn mal anhauen, ob er auch diese Paste hat und mir davon was abzwackt, damit mir das lecker Mittagessen nicht wieder von unten so drückt, wenn ich den nächsten 'Pulpo a la picante' auf den Haken stecke.


----------



## kati48268 (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Noch eine Idee:
von vergammelten Maden hab ich berichtet; funzt bei Karpfen & Aal.
Hat jemand mal 'verwesende Würmer' als Lockstoff probiert?
Mir sind mal ein paar Tauwis verreckt und haben sich schön in schleimige Suppe in der Wurmdose verwandelt. Der ganze Raum miefte ohne Ende. Wäre einen Versuch wert, oder?


----------



## Kotzi (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Zu dem Zeugs, Japanisches Minzöl lässt sich empfehlen dann ist die Nase auch schön frei


----------



## Downbeat (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Das geht da richste fast nix mehr! Aber ja nicht damit an die Nasenschleimhaut kommen, sonst hüpft der Riecher aus dem Gesicht(so fühlt sich das auf jeden Fall an)


----------



## franny (29. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

für alle raucher unter uns: wie wärs mit schnupftabak?^^ danach hat man auch n schönes aroma in der nase^^

und zum ekligen... ich muss gestehen ich hab angst-.-

ich hab i-wann mitte letzten jahres ne packung würmer im heizraum vergessen(sommertemperatur 40°c, wintertemperatur 25°c), neulich hab ich die packung mal wieder gesehn und da is mir eingefallen: verdammt da waren noch so 7-10 stück drin...

aber ich hab mich nich getraut mich der weiter als 3meter zu nähern... wenn ich mich ma aufraffen kann die wegzuräumen geb ich bescheid wie/obs schlimm war xD

mfg, franny

ps: der tröt is zusammen mit dem über nervige passanten der witzigste^^


----------



## yassin (30. Januar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Habt ihr schonmal Mais gerochen, welcher über 1 Jahr vor sich hin gegärt ist???....versuchts garnicht erst:q


----------



## kati48268 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Hab mir heute auf der Jagd & Hund in Dortmund auch den Vortrag von Andy Weyel angehört. Hatt'er übrigens ganz unterhaltsam gemacht.

Auch er brachte natürlich die Stinke-Tintenfischnummer und
- wie blöd, dass ich darauf nicht von selbst gekommen bin, ich Idiot!- die Lösung, sich die ganze Würgerei doch um einiges zu erleichtern, ist sooo verdammt einfach:

Den frischen Tintenfisch bereits auf die Montage aufziehen und dann erst ins Tupperpöttchen zur "Reifung" in die Sonne stellen!
Am Wasser dann nur noch das Vorfach einhängen, anstatt nun mit der übelst stinkenden Leiche zu kämpfen um ihn anzuködern.


----------



## Kretzer83 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

auf was angelt ihr denn mit den Stinkbomben? Wels, Aal oder Trüsche (Quappe)??


----------



## Steffen90 (3. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



yassin schrieb:


> Habt ihr schonmal Mais gerochen, welcher über 1 Jahr vor sich hin gegärt ist???....versuchts garnicht erst:q


steht in der garage!:vik: üüüble sache. aber der fängt!

zur sache: vergammelte leber stinkt echt erbärmlich.... ob die fängt weiß ich jedoch nicht. hält wohl eher beschis.... am haken.


----------



## kati48268 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Kretzer83 schrieb:


> auf was angelt ihr denn mit den Stinkbomben? Wels, Aal oder Trüsche (Quappe)??



Die 'Tintenfisch a la Stinkie'-Nummer ist ein Welsköder. Hab  noch nie gehört, dass was anderes sich daran vergriffen hat.
Kleine Tintenfischstreifen tun's auch auf Barsch, aber da waren meine immer frisch.
Aal & Karpfen mögen vergammelte Maden. Letzterer + Barben haben ein Faible für Buttersäure. Weitere Experimente hab ich in deren Richtung noch nicht gemacht.
Von Trüschen hab ich so gar keinen Plan.

Und ob Leber auch noch unbedingt vergammeln muss... *würg*
Die hält übrigens besser, wenn du sie aufziehst, einen teighaken dabei verwendest, sie zusätzlich noch mal durchstichst. Anknoten mit Garn geht, ist aber Fummelei, erst recht, weil du den Köder oft wechseln musst. Damenstrumpf tut's bestimmt auch, hab ich aber mit Leber noch net gemacht.


----------



## *HARDCORE-ANGLER* (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ich hatte bis vorgestern einen kleinen Plastikbecher mit Köderfischen vom Herbst im Keller stehen. |uhoh:

Die Temparatur in meinem Keller ist (fast) konstant 25 (!!!) grad, weil er neben dem Heizraum ist. 

Wenn ich in letzter Zeit durch das Treppenhaus bis in meine Wohnung ging, roch es mehr und mehr unangenehm. 

Ich dachte schon das jemand aus´m Block bei mir abgenippelt war |kopfkrat, bis ich in meinem Keller den Grund für das Übel fand |licht
Irgendwie hatte sich, durch den Druck der sich bildete, der Deckel gelöst und die "wohlriechenden Dämpfe" freigesetzt |scardie:

Ich wollte die KöFi´s erst noch untersuchen #yob ich sie noch verwenden kann, aber ich konnte es nicht, sonst hätte ich mir alles nochmal durch den Kopf gehen lassen *WÜRG*

Ihr könnt euch das nicht vorstellen wie das gestunken hat, zum Glück bemerkte keiner aus meinem Block, das diese "wohlriechende" Aromaerlebniswolke |bigeyes aus meinem Keller stammte.

Wenn dass meine Nachbarn wüssten...|motz:

MfG 
Sascha


----------



## Hannoi1896 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ein "Angler" aus Hannover hat in einem Teich bei uns ein Pferdeschädel (ohne Fleisch, also nur Knochen) versenkt. War ein absoluter Hotspot auf Aal, da diese es anscheindend lieben, darin zu wohnen :q.
Wurde meines Wissens nach aber entfernt...


----------



## Steffen90 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Und ob Leber auch noch unbedingt vergammeln muss... *würg*
> Die hält übrigens besser, wenn du sie aufziehst, einen teighaken dabei verwendest, sie zusätzlich noch mal durchstichst. Anknoten mit Garn geht, ist aber Fummelei, erst recht, weil du den Köder oft wechseln musst. Damenstrumpf tut's bestimmt auch, hab ich aber mit Leber noch net gemacht.


gallengänge in der leber lassen ist viel besser! und darin hält der haken bombig!
wenn sie leicht angegammelt ist werden allerdings auch diese weicher....

belachan (vergorene shrimps) kommt übrigens auchnoch gut. oder verschiedene soßen aus einem asialaden.... ganz böse:q schlimmer als belachan. allerdings schmeckt das zeugs erstaunlich gut....


----------



## Eisbär14 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

übrigens zu vergorenem Mais fällt mir nur das ein http://www.jim-beam.de/


----------



## Andal (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Ich hatte bis vorgestern einen kleinen Plastikbecher mit Köderfischen vom Herbst im Keller stehen. |uhoh:
> 
> Die Temparatur in meinem Keller ist (fast) konstant 25 (!!!) grad, weil er neben dem Heizraum ist.
> 
> ...



In Island hätten dir die Nachbarn vermutlich den Eimer aus den Händen gerissen und leergefressen. Die stehen ja auf so "leckere" Sachen, wie geräucherte Hammelhoden, halbfaulen Eishai und vergorenen Rochenmatsch...


----------



## Tilman (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Unter den Karpfenlockstoffen sind ja auch ein paar Hämmer dabei, wie so Manche wahrscheinlich schon wissen (Monster Crab von Hutchinson ist ja sehr bekannt)

Eine deutsche, kleine Firma hat zwei Gerüche schon vor zwanzig Jahren produziert, die es noch gibt, die aber in Vergessenheit geraten sind:

1. "Between the legs"

2. "Ko Tze"

Bei zweiterem wird wohl die Buttersäure gemeint sein.

Ich hatte mir bei der Aminosäuren Geschichte in Chemie zu meiner Schulzeit von unserem Lehrer eine Variante anmischen lassen, die etwas fruchtig roch. Das Ergebnis war ein Fläschchen, dessen Inhalt nach Apfel vermischt mit Kotze roch. Gefangen habe ich darauf sogar, nur weiß ich nicht, ob der damalige Rhein nicht eh so ein ganz spezielles Gewässer war und ob ich mit ungeflavourten Maden nicht genausogut gefangen hätte.

Ich habe in meiner Jugend auch mal mit einem Stock eine verendete Ente am Ufer aufgestochen und den lebendigen Inhalt dann an den Haken gemacht. Die Maden haben auch funktioniert. AN den Geruch kann ich mich nicht wirklich erinnern, wahrscheinlich verdrängt. (ist wohl besser so 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

Edit:

http://www.baits-and-more.at/shop/U...e&PEPPERSESS=09ed1d35e69dc8bd1704c70f75d1a7c4

Das Zeug heißt "Monster Kotze"


----------



## kati48268 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Tilman schrieb:


> 1. "Between the legs"
> 2. "Ko Tze"



Ich schrei mich weg!
Sehr, sehr geil!


----------



## Angelsepp83 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



*HARDCORE-ANGLER* schrieb:


> Ihr könnt euch das nicht vorstellen wie das gestunken hat,



Oh doch |scardie:

Vor zwei Jahren hat mein Dad für einen Gartennachbarn ein paar schöne Bratplötzen gefangen. Er sollte sie sich aber selber putzen. Also stellte mein Dad den Eimer mit den toten Fischen bei uns an den Rasenrand und sagte bescheid, er (der Nachbar) müsse sie sich dort wegholen. 

Das war auf nen So Nachmittag, mitten im Sommer. Wochenende vorbei, also ab nach Hause. 

Zwei Wochenden später wieder im Garten, lag ein pikante Duftnote quer über dem Gelände, die einem das halb verdaute Frühstück wieder durchs Gesicht gedrückt hat. 

Der alten Herr ist auch an diesen einen So abgereist und hat wohl in seinem Tran die Fische vergessen#q


Die absolute Härte, was ich je an Nettigkeiten riechen durfte, war "Die Aalwurst" ! 
Hat mein Dad irgendwo gekauft. Sah nen bisschen aus wie ne Blutwurst und sollte selbst tote Aale zum Anbiß verleiten. 
Ganz einfache Anwendung. Mit etwas spitzen die Haut mehrfach durchstechen und ab ins Wasser. 

Naja sone ganze dicke Wurst ist doch nen bisschen viel, also flott halbiert das Ding und ....  

... hollla die Waldfee, sowas perverses gehört definitiv verboten. 
Die Tränen in den Augen machten es schwierig beim wegwerfen auch ja den See zu treffen. 
Der Geruch ist dir noch Stundenlang hinterher geschlichen. 

Jetzt weiß ich auch warum da folgendes drauf stand:

"Achtung, nicht zum Verzehr geeignet. Bei Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen Sie ihren Arzt .... "

Ich hab das Gefühl, sämtliche Tiere machen heute noch nen Bogen um die Stelle, wo dieses äußerst intensive Dufterlebnis mal lag.


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Irgend ein Boardi hatte mal geschrieben, das er mit 2 Kumpels ein paar Tage an einem Gewässer ansitzen wollte. 
Am ersten Abend oder so gab es neben Bier, Fleisch vom Grill auch Zaziki, Krautsalat oder sowas in der Art.
Am nächsten Morgen dann der erste hinter den Busch und sein Geschäft erledigt. Dann drehte der Wind und das Angeln war schlagartig beendet...


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Ich schrei mich weg!
> Sehr, sehr geil!




Japp, da erübrigt sich doch der Gang zum Angelladen... Warum teuer Geld in den Laden schleppen, wenn das Flavorglück daheim produzierbar ist? :m  Eine unentdeckte Möglichkeit zur Selbständigkeit? Schnell mal Patent anmelden! Ob die Frau da mitmacht? |kopfkrat


----------



## Hannoi1896 (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



Doc Plato schrieb:


> Irgend ein Boardi hatte mal geschrieben, das er mit 2 Kumpels ein paar Tage an einem Gewässer ansitzen wollte.
> Am ersten Abend oder so gab es neben Bier, Fleisch vom Grill auch Zaziki, Krautsalat oder sowas in der Art.
> Am nächsten Morgen dann der erste hinter den Busch und sein Geschäft erledigt. Dann drehte der Wind und das Angeln war schlagartig beendet...



                                     |good:


hahahahahahaha :q:q:q:q:q:q:q:q


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

@Hannoi

Das könnte ich gewesen sein - zumindest ist mir (uns) exakt das vor drei oder vier Jahren passiert.

So schnell waren danach nie wieder die Utensilien im Wagen verstaut gewesen.

Aber hier geht's ja primär um Köderperversitäten - nicht um chemische Kampfstoffe :m


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> @Hannoi
> 
> Das könnte ich gewesen sein - zumindest ist mir (uns) exakt das vor drei oder vier Jahren passiert.
> 
> ...



Ja jenau, dat war von Dir! :m


----------



## Kotzi (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Hmm da einer von einer Aalwurst geschrieben habe muss ich unbedingt vor einer Französischen Spezialität warnen.

Es gibt eine wurst die heiß Andouille , oder sowas in der art.
Habe ich mir mal im Crepe bestellt weil ich irgendwas neues probieren wollte.
Als ich dann den Crepe geöffnet habe schlug mir ein Geruch entgegen den ich eine Stunde vorher schonmal gerochen hatte.
Da sind wir nämlich gerade bei 30 Grad im schatten im Hafen angekommen der trocken lag und die ganzen Fischer hatten ihren Beifang oder ähnliches entsorgt.
Wuah war das gruselig, danach hat alles danach geschmeckt.
Ich hab später rausgefunden dass irgendwelches Gedärms wohl da drin war.

e / grad nachgelesen, kutteln heißt das zauberwort..


----------



## wolkenkrieger (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Boah Doc Plato!

Jetzt haste ja was angerichtet ... ich sitz hier vor dem Rechner, guck ein Filmchen und hab so einen unterschwelligen Geruch in der Nase.

Ich hatte diesen besagten Morgen bereits erfolgreich verdrängt ... und nun kommst du damit wieder um die Ecke |bigeyes

Also nee Leute - vergammelter Tintenfisch ist ne echte Wohltat ... glaubt mir, ich weis, wovon ich rede *würg*


----------



## Doc Plato (5. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



wolkenkrieger schrieb:


> Boah Doc Plato!
> 
> Jetzt haste ja was angerichtet ... ich sitz hier vor dem Rechner, guck ein Filmchen und hab so einen unterschwelligen Geruch in der Nase.
> 
> Ich hatte diesen besagten Morgen bereits erfolgreich verdrängt ... und nun kommst du damit wieder um die Ecke |bigeyes




Hey, dat war nit mein Haufen!


----------



## kati48268 (13. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ich muss noch mal auf die Schweinereien zurück kommen.
Habe mir überlegt, *Buttersäure* evtl. mal zu testen.
Wie viel nimmt man von dem Zeugs bei welcher Konzentration?
Z.B. für's Futter & für Teig als Hakenköder?
(Boilies will ich damit net machen)
Hat wer (wirklich!) Erfahrung damit???


----------



## MoNsTeRbRaSsE (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Naja ne ziemlich harte Aktion war ein totes halb verkammeltes eichhörnchen was wir hinterm angelplatz gefunden haben .



Gebissen hat drauf nix aber am ende des tages wie wir das aufgeweicht Eichhörnchen wieder vom hacken machen mussten war es noch ekliger .


----------



## Raubfischzahn (26. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Naja ne ziemlich harte Aktion war ein totes halb verkammeltes eichhörnchen was wir hinterm angelplatz gefunden haben .
> 
> Gebissen hat drauf nix aber am ende des tages wie wir das aufgeweicht Eichhörnchen wieder vom hacken machen mussten war es noch ekliger .



Wart ihr besoffen oder auf Drogen damit man soetwas machen kann?|bigeyes
 Nur als Info: Monsterbrassen fängt man damit aber nicht!|bla:


----------



## angelpfeife (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



MoNsTeRbRaSsE schrieb:


> Naja ne ziemlich harte Aktion war ein totes halb verkammeltes eichhörnchen was wir hinterm angelplatz gefunden haben .
> 
> 
> 
> Gebissen hat drauf nix aber am ende des tages wie wir das aufgeweicht Eichhörnchen wieder vom hacken machen mussten war es noch ekliger .


Ihr hättet nur den Schwanz nehmen sollen und wie nen Streamer durchs Wasser ziehen|rolleyes


----------



## Petterson (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*

Ich hatte mal nen Kater, der hat mir immer *rattenscharfe *Köder besorgt....hat sich dann aber erledigt, als meine Holde den Vorrat im Gefrierschrank fand |krach: (dabei waren die Nager sogar meistens recht frisch gefrostet#c).


----------



## Kretzer83 (27. Februar 2011)

*AW: Das Schreckenskabinett der Köder-Perversitäten*



angelpfeife schrieb:


> Ihr hättet nur den Schwanz nehmen sollen und wie nen Streamer durchs Wasser ziehen|rolleyes


meinst so was?






oder die feminine Version:


----------

